# December Trip Reports - Anyone there Yet?



## amcc

December campers have been quiet around here.  Hope you all are enjoying the Fort and that the decorations are up to their usual very high standards.  Let us know how its going - I will be there on the 28.

If anyone is there now, can you post a picture of the letter from the General Manager that is usually posted by the bathrooms?  It has their name and email on it and I want to email him about my multiple reservations.  

Thanks!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

I believe what you are looking for is in the Fort Info thread.


----------



## FtW Mike

We arrived Friday but have been busy with some of those lovely unplanned for side misadventures that come up and poor WIFi service on the way down.  Hopefully I will see some time to catch up over next few days


----------



## morrik5

2goofycampers said:


> I believe what you are looking for is in the Fort Info thread.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/fort-wilderness-resort-information-a-work-in-progress.3502095/


----------



## Sj disney

We’ll be there Thursday it looks like it’s gonna be a cold one


----------



## limegreenmonorail

If anyone there soon sees the FW Christmas activities sign, could you post a picture of it please? Thanks!


----------



## 4077

Oooh boy… yup… looks like sweatshirt/sweater/coat Disney Xmas rather than the shorts and T-shirt Xmas this year… will be selling hot chocolate more than the frozen treats this time around…


----------

